# C++ et interface



## zouhart (24 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour,

je développe actuellement sous Linux et je vais acquérir un iBook sous MacOS X.2 mais avant je me pose des questions sur les outils de développement disponibles. Je développe en C++ et j'ai besoin de créer des interfaces graphiques de type menu, boîte de dialogue ... Sous Linux, on dispose de librairie comme QT pour cela. Existe t-elle aussi sous MacOS X ? Sinon, qu'a-t-on à notre disposition ?

Une dernière question : les outils emacs, gnuplot, ghostview existe-t-il en mode graphique (pas sous le terminal) sous MacOs X ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## molgow (3 Novembre 2002)

Il existe les très bons Developer Tools d'Apple, disponible gratuitement sur http://connect.apple.com. Si tu veux créer des interfaces graphiques pour Mac OS X, je ne vois que la programmation dite "Carbon" (C/C++). Mais il te faudra d'abord apprendre à utiliser les librairies d'Apple.

En ce qui concerne QT, je ne connais pas, alors je ne peux pas te dire.

Emacs existe en version "graphique", mais est très largement inférieur à sa version UNIX. (je te laisse chercher sur www.versiontracker.com si tu veux l'essayer). Gnuplot : connait pas. Ghostview : pas de ghostview avec interface graphique, mais il existe un (des ?) outil(s) alternatif. essaie de rechercher ghostview sur versiontracker.com.


----------



## pacou (4 Novembre 2002)

Pour des interfaces graphiques sur MacOSX, il y a Cocoa. Carbon est un environnement de compatibilité qui permet de faire des application pouvant tourner sur MacOS9 etX mais pour l'interface MacOSX, c'est Cocoa.

Donc pour faire ce que vous voulez : Objective-C et Cocoa, sachant que l'on peut "interfacer" du C et du C++ avec Objective-C. La doc de Project Builder dit comment faire.

Interface Builder permet de créer "simplement" des interface graphique que l'on lie ensuite avec les méthodes des objets concernés. La doc est bien faite la aussi.

Sur projetomega.org et sur trad.applescript.free.fr, des doc en français sont bien faites. Allez y et vous serez convaincus.


----------



## dmao (5 Novembre 2002)

Qt est disponible, tu dois aller voir sur le site  de trolltech 

Sinon, en rêgle générale tu peux aller voir les applications unix qui existent pour OS X avec  Fink et même installer  Xfree


----------



## zouhart (13 Novembre 2002)

Merci pour toutes ses précieuses réponses.

Une petite dernière pour la route. Je suis allé visiter le site de Fink. ça me paraît super intéressant (si j'ai bien tout compris !). En installant Fink, est-il possible de recompiler toute application ou package disponible sur le site de Debian ? et de les faire tourner (même s'il y a une interface graphique) ? si c'est le cas, ça permet de récuperer toute application initialiement destiné à Linux/Debian et de les faire tourner sous Mac OS X (... après recompilation)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## WS95000 (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zouhart:</font><hr />* 
... En installant Fink, est-il possible de recompiler toute application ou package disponible sur le site de Debian ? et de les faire tourner (même s'il y a une interface graphique) ? si c'est le cas, ça permet de récuperer toute application initialiement destiné à Linux/Debian et de les faire tourner sous Mac OS X (... après recompilation)

*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour être claire, dès qu'une application Linux touche la couche graphique, il n'y a aucune portablilité vers OS X. A moins qu'elle soit écrite en Java ...


----------



## zouhart (13 Novembre 2002)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit aussi clair que ça.  En installant, en plus, XFree86, il semble que les applications avec interface graphique fonctionne ... à confirmer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2002)

Oui mais en fait avec fink, tu installes in xfree, donc si le package d'une application est disponible par fink, tu aurras bien une interface graphiques, sous xfree, et non sous os x directement...

C'est pas ca ?


----------



## WS95000 (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iLaurent3:</font><hr />* Oui mais en fait avec fink, tu installes in xfree, donc si le package d'une application est disponible par fink, tu aurras bien une interface graphiques, sous xfree, et non sous os x directement...

C'est pas ca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Si, en effet. Je n'étais pas très prudent dans mon affirmation. Mea culpa.


----------

